# Before I go and do the school thang..



## mzreyes (Feb 26, 2009)

Thought I'd post a FOTD! If I don't look very happy in these pictures.. It's because I'm not. lol.. rough day but I'll get over it. I always do!











face..
mufe powder foundation
msfn dark
blushbaby blush
petticoat msf

eyes..
rite of spring, twinks, embark, and vanilla e/s
vanilla pigment

lips..
rimmel liner in "addiction" which is a really good name because I use this ALL THE TIME!
creme de nude l/s (if you can't tell, I loooove it!)
lust l/g (in loooove with this too!!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is so pretty!! I love these colors together


----------



## shootout (Feb 26, 2009)

This might be my favorite look from you.
Very soft and gorgeous.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2009)

Really beautiful. I am sorry you had a bad day, but if it makes you feel better, you look absolutely stunning.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 26, 2009)

luv it! gorgeous! i wanna try this look!


----------



## jen77 (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## ajenee (Feb 26, 2009)

This is soo pretty. I luv the eyes


----------



## amberenees (Feb 26, 2009)

omg...
same*zies on the bad day...
but lets not talk about that madness...
you lOOk drop dead gorg!!!
i hope your feelin better


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 26, 2009)

i did a similar look today.
but yours looks way better.
gorgeous!


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 26, 2009)

This is gorgeous!
Can you tell me what brushes you use for your crease and outer lid?


----------



## nendaria (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful look!


----------



## fintia (Feb 26, 2009)

pretty


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 27, 2009)

very nice.
i would steal your eyebrows from you if i could.. if only...


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 27, 2009)

you look great!! that at least should make you happy!


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 27, 2009)

Very pretty!!! Loving your liner...wish I could get mines so perfect.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 27, 2009)

those colours look badass on you.


----------



## Kiyishima (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Really beautiful. I am sorry you had a bad day, but if it makes you feel better, you look absolutely stunning._

 
+1! If you had a rough day, you went through looking amazing. I love this! Its soft, but still noticable, and I love ittt.


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 27, 2009)

thank you so much everyone! I might've had a crappy day, but I always have a good night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ktina if you're reading this, please excuse what I just said. hahaha..

MACLovin: for my crease I use the 224 brush and for the outter V I use the 219 brush. HTH!


----------



## jdechant (Feb 27, 2009)

Very pretty neutral look!!


----------



## SolarWhite (Feb 27, 2009)

Love the look and the monroe. Back when I had a monroe they didn't sell tiny studs like that ANYWHERE!


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_thank you so much everyone! I might've had a crappy day, but I always have a good night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ktina if you're reading this, please excuse what I just said. hahaha..

MACLovin: for my crease I use the 224 brush and for the outter V I use the 219 brush. HTH!_

 
ew. lol anyways! lol you look great! =D thanks for the hamburger helper dinner last night btw!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Feb 27, 2009)

omg LOVE this look... if you can, tut pleaseeee? i would be forever grateful! =]


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2009)

This is so pretty!!


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 27, 2009)

going to try this one out


----------



## milamonster (Feb 27, 2009)

i love this look! 
great lip color
i hope you feel bette r=)


----------



## boba (Feb 27, 2009)

i always loved your fotds


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 27, 2009)

Very, very pretty -love how soft the e/s is against the e/l. You look so pretty!
Hope your day gets better.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 27, 2009)

You look great!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ditto a tutorial!! Such a simple and pretty look!!


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 27, 2009)

So pretty! I need to go pick up creme de nude!


----------



## tattoosofships (Feb 27, 2009)

The eyes are so soft and pretty.<3


----------



## yupitzTara (Feb 27, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!! what eyeliner do you use???


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 27, 2009)

You look gorgeous


----------



## Patricia (Feb 27, 2009)

you might have had a bad day but you looked gorgeous through it


----------



## versace (Feb 27, 2009)

lovely look


----------



## joey444 (Feb 27, 2009)

I always love your FOTD's....so inspiring....


----------



## prettysecrets (Feb 28, 2009)

loves it!!


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 28, 2009)

i ran and got Creme D' Nude l/s and Lust l/g after i saw your FOTD!


----------



## Tinnsla (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## ckalicka (Feb 28, 2009)

That look is absolutely gorgeous. The eyeliner is perfect.


----------



## joey444 (Mar 17, 2009)

I wanted to ask the same thing.  What did you use to line your waterline?


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm really loving this look. The colour choice, flawless skin, pretty lips and the perfect liner...so beautiful!


----------



## comeandtakeit (Mar 17, 2009)

this is really beautiful.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks everyone..

and for the people who asked, I use blacktrack f/l for my waterline.


----------



## joey444 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks mzreyes!  Tutorial, tutorial, tutorial....I'm chanting and begging Pleeeease.....


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 27, 2009)

pretty, pretty... you have awsome lips


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 27, 2009)

so pretty, love the liner too


----------



## nongoma (Jul 28, 2009)

always beautiful!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 28, 2009)

Super pretty!


----------



## Knew2this (Jul 28, 2009)

you look absolutely fabulous dawling LOL


----------



## Melissa_ (Jul 29, 2009)

that's really pretty!
And I love your eyes!


----------

